# la casa dove nonna arrivò sposa



## Euridice66

Hola a todos,
Cómo traduciríais: "la casa dove nonna arrivò sposa".

Gracias.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hola Euridice,

Siempre pedimos tu intento de traducción.
¿Puedes añadir, por favor?


----------



## Euridice66

Cómo no. Bueno, en realidad la frase es:

La casa dove sono nata, dove mia madre è nata, dove nonna arrivò sposa...

Mi versión:

La casa donde nací, donde mi madre nació, donde mi abuela puso la casa de novia... 

Eurídice


----------



## Agró

La casa donde nací, donde nació mi madre, donde mi abuela entró de casada.


----------



## Neuromante

"A la que mi abuela llegó ya casada"
"Donde mi abuela llegó ya casada"

La segunda es más parecida a la de tu duda, pero la primera, *en principio*, es más correcta. El problema está en que nombrando al principio la casa ese "a la que" es un poco redundante.


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría "...donde la abuela vivió de casada"


----------



## Neuromante

No me parece correcto.
"...donde vivió de casada" da a entender que fue durante una temporada, pero no indica que viviera hasta su muerte (O el momento en que se está hablando) Es más, tendría que ser "...donde ha vivido después de casada" para que mantuviera ese sentido.


----------



## 0scar

Neuromante said:


> No me parece correcto.



Eso me tranquiliza.


----------



## Neuromante

Vaaaleee. Uno intenta ser educado y mira como le responden:
*No* es correcto.

Ay, estos recortes del listado de tiempos verbales...


----------



## chlapec

El significado es: "*a la que mi abuela se fue a vivir cuando se casó*". 

"Entró *ya* casada" le concede, a mi entender, demasiada importancia al hecho de que estuviese casada *antes* de entrar en la casa. "Vivió de casada" cambia completamente el sentido pues se dice que "*arrivò*", simplemente (aunque el que viviera allí después, evidentemente, se sobreentiende).
La frase propuesta por Agró: "*entró de casada*", es más literal, pero creo que suena poco natural en español (al menos en España).

Mi propuesta: "la casa en la que nací, en la que nació mi madre, *a la que mi abuela llegó recién casada*"


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> Mi propuesta: "la casa en la que nací, en la que nació mi madre, *a la que mi abuela llegó recién casada*"


...*a la que mi abuela llegó apenas casada.*




> *Apenas*
> 2. adv. c. Escasamente, solo. _Hemos llegado apenas hace una semana._
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y de donde sacan eso de que fue *recién* casada?


----------



## Tomby

Neuromante said:


> ¿Y de donde sacan eso de que fue *recién* casada?


Supongo que de aquí. (#1)


----------



## cunegonda

¡Hola a todos! 

Esto es para Neuromante y Gatogab:

Pues ese significado (recién casada) se saca del diccionario de la lengua italiana de Aldo Gabrielli (por citar uno). Para mayor comprensión lo he puesto en negrita (o negrita) y lo he subrayado. 

*sposo*
[spò-ʃo]
ant. sponso
 s.m. (f. → _sposa_)
 	1 Uomo nel giorno delle sue nozze: _i  testimoni dello s._; _baciare lo s._

  	2 Marito: _andare s. a una donna_; _l'ha  preso in s. lo scorso anno_
*‖ Sposo novello, sposato da poco*
‖ Lo sposo della chiesa, il mistico sposo, Gesù  Cristo

  	3 al pl. La coppia  dei coniugi nel giorno delle nozze: _l'arrivo degli sposi in chiesa_;  _viva gli sposi!_
‖ Uomo e donna sposati, spec. da poco: _sono sposi da un mese_; _una  coppia di sposi felici_
‖ dim. → sposìno; sposétto

  	4 ant., region. Uomo  promesso in matrimonio, fidanzato: _il promesso sposo_
‖ I promessi sposi, il fidanzato e la fidanzata


----------



## Euridice66

Pues muchísimas gracias a todos. Creo que, al final se va a quedar así:

"La casa donde nací, donde nació mi madre, adonde mi abuela llegó recién casada..." para respetar la repetición del relativo, que le da la cadencia a la frase, ¿qué os parece?


----------



## Neuromante

Vale:
Entonces *esposa* y *sposa* son falsos amigos. ¿No era más corto explicar esto?


----------



## Tomby

Neuromante said:


> Vale:
> Entonces *esposa* y *sposa* son falsos amigos. ¿No era más corto explicar esto?


Me extraña que precisamente tú te preguntes esto. 


> *sposa*: novia (_alle nozze_).
> *sposo*: novio (_alle nozze_); *gli sposi*: los novios, los recién casados.
> © Collins compact plus. Italiano-Spagnolo.


¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## gatogab

cunegonda said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> Esto es para Neuromante y Gatogab:


Ciao cunegunda.
Ritengo la frase da me proposta molto simile a quella di chaplec.
Per me _'recién casada'_ somiglia a _'apenas casada'._
Avrei dovuto esprimermi meglio e chiedo venia per il malinteso.
Saluti.


----------



## 0scar

*desposado,a/esposado,a*
* 1.     * adj. Recién casado. U. t. c. s  (DRAE)


----------



## Tomby

Ciao, gatogab!
"apenas" no siempre tiene el mismo significado que "recién" o "reciente". A veces, sí. También puede ser sinónimo de "casi".
Creo que hay algún matiz con _appena_ en italiano. Me refiero a la construcción, por ejemplo, "_ha/hanno appena fatto qualcosa_" que en español es "_acabar de hacer algo_".
En este caso que nos ocupa creo que se entiende que la abuela llegó "*recién* casada".
Saluti.


----------



## gatogab

...es que conosco un amigo que que *se* caso *apenas* hace una semana...
*...Apenas casados habían* comenzado a pelearse ...
*apenas casada* y ya viuda.

o

...es que conosco un amigo que que *se* caso *recién* hace una semana...
*...recién casados habían* comenzado a pelearse ...
*recién casada* y ya viuda.

¿Es mucha la diferencia?


----------



## Tomby

gatogab said:


> ...es que conosco un amigo que que *se* caso *apenas* hace una semana...
> *...Apenas casados habían* comenzado a pelearse ...
> *apenas casada* y ya viuda.
> 
> o
> 
> ...es que conosco un amigo que que *se* caso *recién* hace una semana...
> *...recién casados habían* comenzado a pelearse ...
> *recién casada* y ya viuda.
> 
> ¿Es mucha la diferencia?


¡Hola Gatogab!
Yo he dado mi *opinión*. Sólo se trata de mi opinión. Considero que estas dudas es mejor plantearlas en el Foro "Sólo Español". Seguro que te responderán mejor que un servidor.
¡Saludos cordiales! 
TT.


----------



## gatogab

Tombatossals said:


> ¡Hola Gatogab!
> Yo he dado mi *opinión*. Sólo se trata de mi opinión. Considero que estas dudas es mejor plantearlas en el Foro "Sólo Español". Seguro que te responderán mejor que un servidor.
> ¡Saludos cordiales!
> TT.


 
TT, era una pregunta para ti, sin intenciones de polémica.
Con lo que me dijiste me vino la duda y así fue que pregunté.
Si pongo tal cual como puse aquí en el foro "sólo español", me fusilan por todos los errores que no ví mientras las trasladaba desde las páginas gloogle
Buenos días.


----------



## honeyheart

Euridice66 said:


> La casa dove sono nata, dove mia madre è nata, dove nonna arrivò sposa...


Creo que la frase apunta a expresar que es la casa familiar desde hace mucho tiempo, y yo la traduciría así:

_La casa donde nací yo, donde nació mi madre, donde mi abuela vivió desde que se casó..._


----------



## Neuromante

Me acaba de venir a la cabeza una opción que creo que es buena. Al menos en español se usa para decir exactamente eso, aunque en otros contextos es un poco distinta.

La casa *a la que* mi abuela entró *para* casarse.

El significado, en el contexto, caza perfectamente.


----------



## Euridice66

Sí, Neuromante, me gusta, pero quisiera mantener, en la medida de lo posible el dove...dove..., dove de la autora, pra mantener la misma cadencia, es decir:

_La casa donde nací yo, donde nació mi madre; la casa adonde mi abuela entró para casarse._

¿Qué te parece?


----------



## 0scar

Era moderna para su época la vieja, pero ¿el cura no puso objeciones?. Ahora te casan en cualquier lado pero antes...


----------



## Euridice66

Tienes razón, Oscar, no había caido. Dejo la opción que propuse antes.


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría "...adonde la abuela llegó desposada", que significa exactamente lo mismo que en italiano.


----------



## Euridice66

Es perfecto. Lo que ocurre es que por estos lares hemos dejado de usar esta expresión, como tantas otras...


----------



## Tomby

0scar said:


> Yo diría "...adonde la abuela llegó *desposada*", que significa exactamente lo mismo que en italiano.


En el castellano de España es una palabra que está en desuso. Ahora bien, si el texto a traducir es centenario, ya es otro cantar...


----------



## 0scar

No confundir el limitado uso de un vocablo de alto nivel con obsolescencia:

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/agenda/CANTABRIA/BODA/AGUA/elpepigen/19970826elpepiage_5/Tes/
http://www-1.munimadrid.es/CSE5/control/seleccionDatos?numSerie=203010


----------



## Tomby

Esté tranquilo Vuestra Merced que intentamos no confundir los conceptos indicados.


----------



## 0scar

Obviamente y normalmente no leiste los links.
Explicale a diario El  País y al Instituto de Estadísticas de la Communidad de Madrid que usan palabras que no se usan hace siglos.


----------



## Tomby

0scar said:


> Obviamente y normalmente no leiste los links.
> Explicale a diario El País y al Instituto de Estadísticas de la Communidad de Madrid que usan palabras que no se usan hace siglos.


"normalmente" 
"que no se usan hace siglos" 
Por favor, Oscar, más demagogia no. En cuanto a mi respuesta anterior, _stavo solo scherzando_. 
Volviendo al tema..., prefiero no seguir porque con 34 respuestas pienso que son más que suficientes para esclarecer cualquier duda.
¡Buen fin de semana! 
TT.


----------



## 0scar

Ma anche io stavo scherzando!


----------



## honeyheart

Tombatossals said:


> 34 respuestas pienso que son más que suficientes para esclarecer cualquier duda.


Yo tengo una duda más : ¿por qué dice "dove nonna arrivò sposa" en vez de "dove mia nonna arrivò sposa"?


----------



## Angel.Aura

honeyheart said:


> Yo tengo una duda más : ¿por qué dice "dove nonna arrivò sposa" en vez de "dove mia nonna arrivò sposa"?


En este caso puedes omitir el "mia" porque quien escucha ya sabe que se trata de la abuela de quien habla. 

Esempi:
- vengo a cena da te. Porto anche il figlio? (mio figlio)
- siamo andati in vacanza in Sicilia, io e il marito. (mio marito)
- papà, ho già detto a mamma dell'appuntamento dal dottore. (mia mamma)


----------



## honeyheart

Ah, ahora entiendo, quedó clarísimo. 

¡Muchas gracias, Laura!


----------

